# Galician: Unha Volta E Un Poema



## Jumbita

Hi all,

I'm looking for someone who speaks Galego and would be willing to help me translate a beautiful song called "Unha Volta E Un Poema" into either English or Spanish. I won't post all of the lyrics here since I'd probably get booted for it, but here's the 1st verse:

Vai unha volta, unha volta e un poema
Unha cantiga, a cantiga dunha nena
Vai un xantar, un xantar, unha conversa
Un pensamento, pensamento con talento

If anyone out there is willing, I could send the rest of the lyrics privately. Thank you,

JB


----------



## Nikola

Jumbita said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who speaks Galego and would be willing to help me translate a beautiful song called "Unha Volta E Un Poema" into either English or Spanish. I won't post all of the lyrics here since I'd probably get booted for it, but here's the 1st verse:
> 
> Vai unha volta, unha volta e un poema  ve una vuelta(bis) y un poema
> Unha cantiga, a cantiga dunha nena  una cantiga,la cantiga de una nena
> Vai un xantar, un xantar, unha conversa  ve a una cena(bis),una conversa
> Un pensamento, pensamento con talento un pensamiento(bis) con talento
> 
> If anyone out there is willing, I could send the rest of the lyrics privately. Thank you,
> 
> JB


----------



## jazyk

Si significa lo mismo que en portugués:

Va una vuelta, una vuelta y un poema
Una cantiga, la cantiga de una nena
Va una cena, una cena, una conversación
Un pensamiento, pensamiento con talento


----------



## Jumbita

Mil gracias a todos por su ayuda!

JB


----------



## XiaoRoel

La traducción exacta al español es:


> (Ahí) va un turno (de canto), un turno y un poema,
> Una copla, la copla de una moza.
> (Ahí) va una comida, una comida, una charla,
> un pensamiento, un pensamiento con talento.


Es parte de una _canción de desafío_ en la que se apostaba una comida como premio para el que ganase el desafío de coplas alternadas entre dos cantores.


----------

